# Cole Marcus DC LIVE Highlights



## drumchannel

At just eleven years of age, Cole Marcus continues to impress worldwide audiences and the entertainment industry with his genius talent, and has become established internationally as a serious artist. His precocious drumming, songwriting, and vocal abilities have garnered appearances on countless TV and radio shows, not to mention feature articles in drum magazines and newspapers. Cole's exposure has opened up doors far outside the drumming community and has reached into an acting career. He can be seen creating and performing his own beats in the TV commerical for LG/VH1′s 'Save The Music' and has filmed several other national commercials, including being cast as the new "Mikey" for Life Cereal.

CLICK HERE To view the entire Rebrodcast of DC Live Show with Cole Marcus.

CLICK HERE To view Cole Marcus Drum Solo.

CLICK HERE To view Cole Marcus Drum Jam.

For more info click here.


----------

